# Oil in sump pump motor?



## mechanicalmonster

I took my sump pump apart due to it being totally clogged. I discovered the hard way these things have some type of lubricant or coolant inside the motor when I spilled it. Does anyone know what this stuff is and where I can purchase it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glennjanie

Ask a supplier who handles airconditioning and refrigeration compressors and parts. They will have compressor oil, which is pure mineral oil. Don't use too much though the motor windings are supposed to remain above the oil. That is why most folks believe you can't haul a refrigerator on its side.
BTW, next time you want to unclog a sump pump, start on the other end (the bottom) where the pumping takes place. I'll bet you know that by now; sorry we didn't get to talk before.
Glenn


----------



## asbestos

When I worked construction we would have pumps that would run dry and then this oil would leak out. You may be hard pressed to get it back in and sealed well enough so it does not leak


----------



## mechanicalmonster

Thanks for the replies. I would have loved to have worked on just the other end but the three bolts that hold the other end on hold everything together. Ofcourse even after getting the other end off it would not come further apart. Atleast I did not have to support the weight of the whole pump with one hand while clearing it with other. I got it running again. I did not use the proper fluid though. I tested some atf to make sure it was not conductive. It was not conductive so I threw it in there. It seems to be running very cool and pumps better than it ever has. I knew the atf was a gamble but I do not have any money tied in the pump and I do not use it for critical purposes anyway. Even if the pump goes tomorrow due to the wrong fluid I will just chalk it up as a cheap lesson learned.


----------



## glennjanie

Congratulations! I admire your tenacity and fortitude on a job well done.
Glenn


----------



## mechanicalmonster

Thanks glennjanie I will get the compressor oil later. I just had the thing together before anyone replied. I sorta doubted anyone would know what those things came with so I tried what I had laying around. Its not critical as I said but may as well get the right stuff. All I do with this thing is empty a wading pool my ducks use that way I don't keep the animal pen waterlogged when I change water. My shopvac would be much more efficient.


----------



## millman100

I had the same experience with dissasembling my pump. All the oil leaked out. The pump manual calls it "dielectric" oil but does not list it on the parts avalible list. When I called them , they said compressor oil would work. Thanks!


----------



## davegws

I have run into the same problem.  It is hard to believe the manufacturer does not supply this type of oil so we can access it through their parts list.  I have tried air conditioning people and all they have is injection material.  They do not sell it in liquid form.  I am going with the atf also.  Wish there were other alternatives.  Thanks.


----------



## Speedbump

Most "Sump" pumps weren't meant to be repaired.  Use them once and throw them out.  But if you can't find the oil.  Most motor rewind shops have drums of it.


----------



## pjsssss

I just had a similar issue with a Little Giant 5-MSO 505025 which runs on 110volt. It kept tripping the breaker so I took it apart thinking there was a mix of water and oil and dumped it out. It ran for a bit and then I realized there was oil inside. I filled with 12 ounces of Vegetable Oil and it's running perfect. I may add a little more in. I could have purchased a pint of mineral oil but didn't want to make the hour drive to get it. I was told 1 pint would have been slightly too much. Pump is working fine but I did use a marine sealant when putting back together just to avoid water leaking in again.

I was initially told by Little Giant that it's no good and I need to buy a new one. You can imagine what my thoughts were to them...


----------



## CMACDONALD

This is great! I was so shure when i dumped that stuff all over my bench and then spilled a can of mineral spirits (cleaning a paint brush) while i was trying to sopp up the first mess...i feel so alone sometimes, anyway great info.


----------



## oi789

Speedbump said:


> Most "Sump" pumps weren't meant to be repaired.  Use them once and throw them out.  But if you can't find the oil.  Most motor rewind shops have drums of it.


I can't see how throwing out a $275.00 pump and that does not include the shipping
of $45.00 to be very "GREEN". All that was wrong with mine was a $3.00 capacitor and was a little low on oil. The parts list did not list the oil but tec said 5-20 non detergent motor oil is fine. This was a Burcam pump. Finding parts for any thing is getting very hard I looked on the internet for hours to find the capacitor.
This is just a throw it out and buy a new one society.   Burcam had one for around $40.00 plus shipping. I found one for $3.00 plus shipping.:2cents:


----------



## Speedbump

I have all kinds of capacitors.  We have a pump/motor shop, so I have to stock a pretty fair amount of them.  I don't put them on my website because they're are too many to list.

The problem with adding oil or replacing oil when water gets in is temporary, because generally the oil either leaked out or water leaked in through the shaft seal.  If you didn't replace that, you just put a temporary fix on the pump.

I won't work on them for two reasons.  One is the oil getting on everything and second, is some folks bring in their sewage pumps for repair.  I don't even want them in my building.

As far as adding motor oil, I was always told the only oil to add was  dielectric oil.  Vegetable can be used as a substitute.  But the dielectric properties of the oil assist in the way the motor runs.


----------



## oi789

The oil was at the level where the O-ring sealed the top half to the bottom. there did not appear to be any water in the oil. The O-ring was deformed. I don't think the shaft seal is bad. I am replacing the O-ring and will be keeping a eye on the oil level. The tec person at Burcam is the one who told me 5-20 non detergent oil would be fine to use and I am going with that.
William


----------



## Speedbump

> The oil was at the level where the O-ring sealed the top half to the bottom. there did not appear to be any water in the oil. The O-ring was deformed. I don't think the shaft seal is bad. I am replacing the O-ring and will be keeping a eye on the oil level. The tec person at Burcam is the one who told me 5-20 non detergent oil would be fine to use and I am going with that.
> William


How do you keep an eye on the oil level?


----------



## ajaykp

I was trying to unclog my sump pump (Ridgid 1/2 HP) and in the process all the oil in the motor drained out. As suggested by other user, I used vegetable oil and put everything back together. Looks like motor and pump working ok.  I will check it in couple of days to see if things are still ok.  Thanks.


----------



## Speedbump

You did use Wesson oil didn't you???


----------

